# Breyer Model of MY HORSE! (PICS)



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks great!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is amazing! I have always wanted a breyer horse of Romeo. But I don't know where to get one! lol!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

VERY nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

That is so cute! 
Nice job


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

^^ Thats awesome, I want something like that for my horse, I did find a website that paints a statue of a standing horse to look like your horse.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I worked pretty hard on her.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

So you just painted a regular breyer that looked most like your horse? That is a great idea! You did a very nice job!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep, sand papered it first though, or else the paint doesn't coat on well at all.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Man thats good! I tried doing that one time and it looked horrible good work!


----------

